# NodeDeploy merges with Xavvo



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

NodeDeploy, one of the low price companies offering out of the UK and part of the whole UK DDoS'ing victim list earlier this year, has been sold or merged.

The new owner is Xavvo.    That company is owned by our very own MartinD, a moderator here on vpsBoard.

The talk about NodeDeploy elsewhere recently wasn't extremely positive and the ownership seemed busy or in autopilot.   ND had been on my shortlist for closure or buyout and someone picked a fine time to rescue the company.

NodeDeploy will continue to exist as an operating company under Xavvo.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 14, 2013)

Martin runs a tight ship. I'm sure everything will be good under his ownership. The original fella from NodeDeploy is still on board too, which is great, because who knows the company better than him? I think Martin just took over the financial obligations and injected additional staff and resources to the brand to grow it.

I'm sure he can comment more on it, I've not talked to him about it. This is just what I've gathered from the LowEndTalk thread here: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/14894/nodedeploy-sold-to-xavvo/


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

I didn't even realize MartinD was a provider, derp derp derp....


----------



## MartinD (Oct 14, 2013)

I had been thinking about posting on here regarding this in case there was some massive outcry however, I'm really quite surprised at how well the news has been received... really happy, actually.

I said everything I need to say in the email that was sent out and my follow up post on LET though and I'm sure the folks that know me realise that it's all a good thing with nothing shady or dodgy going on.

It's all a bit exciting too for the people involved 

Edit: Just to be clear, by the way, it wasn't a merger, more of a take over.. or rather, bringing NodeDeploy in to the 'family' to help it grow.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Oct 14, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I had been thinking about posting on here regarding this in case there was some massive outcry however, I'm really quite surprised at how well the news has been received... really happy, actually.
> 
> I said everything I need to say in the email that was sent out and my follow up post on LET though and I'm sure the folks that know me realise that it's all a good thing with nothing shady or dodgy going on.
> 
> ...


Any plans to re-expand ND out to the US or anywhere else?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 14, 2013)

Immediate plans, nope. Long term plans, yep - US and UK again.


----------



## Alto (Oct 14, 2013)

Somewhere in the UK other than Kent would be nice...


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 14, 2013)

Are the ND staff joining too or leaving?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 14, 2013)

Heard in the irc channel that Brad is staying from lbft.


----------



## Jack (Oct 15, 2013)

Alto said:


> Somewhere in the UK other than Kent would be nice...


MiniVPS does Manchester and Maidenhead...


----------



## lbft (Oct 15, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> Heard in the irc channel that Brad is staying from lbft.


 I was merely regurgitating what Brad said on LET: "I'll still be around with ND and I'm not going anywhere."


----------



## MartinD (Oct 15, 2013)

Jack said:


> MiniVPS does Manchester and Maidenhead...


*sigh*

Manchester, Maidenhead, Glasgow, York and Edinburgh.


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

MartinD said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Manchester, Maidenhead, Glasgow, York and Edinburgh.


Where do you advertise Glasgow, York and Edinburgh?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 15, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Where do you advertise Glasgow, York and Edinburgh?


I don't - anywhere. I just don't like people chiming in with information when they haven't got a clue.

It's all high-end stuff in Glasgow and Edinburgh at the mo.. but hoping to get some public, lower-end Edinburgh/Glasgow stuff up soon


----------



## Lee (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok, cool.


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)

grats on the acquisition martin


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 16, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I had been thinking about posting on here regarding this in case there was some massive outcry however, I'm really quite surprised at how well the news has been received... really happy, actually.


Quite easy:

If the buyer does have a higher or equal reputation than the target of the acquisition - everyone is happy.

So good luck!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 16, 2013)

zim said:


> grats on the acquisition martin


Thank you


----------



## FHN-Eric (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratulations on the buyout. I had a vps with NodeDeploy in the past, and the service was good. I have no doubt that you will be able to improve the quality of service, and make it even better.


----------

